# 95 240 glass headlights, good?



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

I recently wrecked my 95 240 and need new front headlight assemblies on both left and right, and you all know how the headlights get foggy and look like crud, so i was wondering if anyone knew if the glass headlights are worth the money... I mean do they crack easily or anything? Just wandering any help would be great!


----------



## s14_RB (Jan 24, 2006)

yah me too i want to know!


----------



## c40sx (May 1, 2006)

use clear plastic buffer/cleaner, i just used maguires on my 95 240 today and i almost shat myself


----------



## shooly (Apr 25, 2006)

hello

good luck finding those headlights. I have a 96 SE and the inside of the lens is fogged. so for that and other reasons I have decided to do a wide-bodied kouki conversion. I think the kouki headlights look better than the zenki.

even on ebay, these lights (zenki) are hard to find. in fact, ebay is the only place Ive seen them- and I have searched and searched on google w/ tons of different keywords.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

shooly, check out raceonusa.com for a zenki > kouki conversion. it's not cheap, but i agree, the kouki does look better in the front, the zenki tail lights look awesome when the amber is turned to red, and the outside lights are wired for the blinkers. it's amazing what a bit of time will do to a car.
also, the glass lenses aren't the greatest thing. they will break if you bump something. just stick with the plastic ones, they're cheap enough to replace every few years.


----------



## shooly (Apr 25, 2006)

I think Im going to go with a new Origin kit. for the body kit and all other parts needed, its around 2500. plus at least another 1500 for install and full paint. but I like this better than an S14.5 (S15) conversion. I was thinking about the S15 conv, but I like the kouki headlights even better. plus the S14.5 conv looks sorta lame IMO- with the S14 tails. to me, it just doesnt blend good with the S15 headlights and body lines.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, get european (glass) headlights. Theyre worth the money IMO. Either that or usdm with final konnexion lenses.


----------

